# Best site for updated snow totals by month or winter year



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Im looking to find iut how much snow we have had so far this year. Can anybody link me to a site that will show this? I can see averages but having trouble finding any monthly or winter season tktals for 2020 and 2021.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I use this site, 
Unless you're paying for certified totals, it'll usually come from you're closest staffed airport Or weather station 
https://mrcc.illinois.edu/CLIMATE/


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, your state may have an accurate site. Ski slopes usually have quite accurate reporting and history,if you live near one. Otherwise, SNOTEL is usually pretty accurate,except watch what perimeters you choose, as some of their reporting is "adjusted".


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

thanks fellas.


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

I have several links for you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

wxdavid said:


> I have several links for you


Can you post for the rest of the class?
Or are they a secret?


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

NWS/ CPC your tax $$$ at work

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/103/snowfall/20200112


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

This site si FREE ... BUT it is NOT archived ... they only carry the latest 24 hrs snow update 12z / 8am EDT / 7AM EST

https://www.iweathernet.com/snow/snow-depth-and-percent-coverage


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

SITE #3 * form NWS ... your tax dollars at work*

https://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

*SITE #4 NWS YOUR TAX DOLLARS AT WORK

I LOVE this site... it has 24 48 and 72 hrs snowfall totals for the Big long events ... AND it has lots of archived data going back years *

https://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snowfall/


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

SITE # 5 this one is a subscription service but it is NOT expensive

https://maps.weatherbell.com/view/analysis/nohrsc-all?d=conus&p=nohrsc_season_total


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

SITE #6 from weathermodels.com also is a subscription service -- one year is 129$

https://lab.weathermodels.com/










WHEN you click on the links that says NOHRC SNOW ANALYSIS you get this


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

FOLKS HOPE THIS HELPS ...

I have some some sources as well... including co op data 
any questions please ask or PM


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you post for the rest of the class?
> Or are they a secret?


give me a minute...
I posted 6 links / sites

hope it helps

PS guys I am REALLY trying to help. I am not just here to blow smoke up my own ass.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

wxdavid said:


> give me a minute...
> I posted 6 links / sites
> 
> hope it helps
> ...


as long as you are also not trying to solicit the members to become followers/subscribers to your site, then that is fine...please keep this in mind as well


----------



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> as long as you are also not trying to solicit the members to become followers/subscribers to your site, then that is fine...please keep this in mind as well


never have and never will.

My view is that if you show the science…. if you show what you can do…. if you demonstrate Goodwill then it speaks for itself...


----------

